# Hi



## Sim206 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey peeps
Sim here - just moved from Jhb to Abu Dhabi with my man. He's already working and I shall be looking for work in next few weeks. For now it's just house hunting/furniture shopping etc.


----------

